# BNIB Focal FPD 900.6



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi everyone, i sell my focal amp which i just buy because i decide to use another amp to match my subwoofer amp zed. thanks and happy bidding

Focal FPD 900 6 6 Channel Class D High Power Car Amplifier Brand New Sq Amp | eBay


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You might want to post some better pictures of the amp, outside of the box and plastic. It has recently been revealed on this site that there are now counterfeit FPD amps out there. 

I'm not saying yours is counterfeit, but I would not bid on an FPD amp without confirmation of authenticity.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

rton20s said:


> You might want to post some better pictures of the amp, outside of the box and plastic. It has recently been revealed on this site that there are now counterfeit FPD amps out there.
> 
> I'm not saying yours is counterfeit, but I would not bid on an FPD amp without confirmation of authenticity.


My thoughts exactly! I would not bid on any FPD either unless someone I really trusted told me that it was legit. New posters always make me leery to purchase from too, but thats just me.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah, a shot of the receipt and store you bought it from.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

jtaudioacc said:


> yeah, a shot of the receipt and store you bought it from.


ROGER THAT!!


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi everyone thanks for the input, actually i also buy it from eBay, but at first I'm was also curious if its legit, i do checked with focal to verify the serial number and its show up that he say my amp was authentic. I updated the picture as well in the eBay. Let me know if i have to do more revision 
Thanks


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

This may very well be the case, but I see nothing at all in your ebay listing that would confirm the legitimacy of the amp. 

And while it might not be a tell tale sign, the FPD amp that has been confirmed to be a fake had similar silver crossover knobs which do not match the black knobs that Focal has in the press shots. This might have been changed during production, but I would still be leery about this amp without irrefutable proof that it was legit.


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

rton20s said:


> This may very well be the case, but I see nothing at all in your ebay listing that would confirm the legitimacy of the amp.
> 
> And while it might not be a tell tale sign, the FPD amp that has been confirmed to be a fake had similar silver crossover knobs which do not match the black knobs that Focal has in the press shots. This might have been changed during production, but I would still be leery about this amp without irrefutable proof that it was legit.


Thank You very much guys for the information I'm really appreciate it, i started yelling to my original seller about the authenticity because i ask for the receipt since a week ago and he can't come up with it. And luckily after i said i will leave negative feedback he offer me full refund for my money. I just aware of that silver knob since you told me today. I learn my lesson well and i will buy anything from an authorized dealer now, i will also deleted the listing in my eBay to avoid people getting fraud. Once again thank you very much and i highly appreciate your help guys, btw the seller is stvmobile2014 even he have 100% positive feedback he is a scam don't buy anything from that seller guys. Thanks


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Not to beat a dead horse, seeing as you have already resolved the situation, but I'm curious.
Might be a dumb question, but I see the label says made in China. Immediate red flag?
Are the real ones actually made in China? 
I was under the assumption that all the Focal stuff was still made solely in France. 
Wasn't sure if they had maybe outsourced the electronics. 

I was waffling between these and Arc XDI's as possible replacements for my PDX, if I can't get the RF interference issue resolved by moving it away from the antenna.

I'm not implying that it will be a deal breaker, as I am aware that the vast majority of electronics originate from China, but it may influence my decision.


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

SHAGGS said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, seeing as you have already resolved the situation, but I'm curious.
> Might be a dumb question, but I see the label says made in China. Immediate red flag?
> Are the real ones actually made in China?
> I was under the assumption that all the Focal stuff was still made solely in France.
> ...


 yeah, i have the same question too when i first get the amp, but i e-mail crutchfield representative and they say the fpd amp is made in china


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

MGP99 said:


> stvmobile2014


Just added to my eBay block list. I hope he/she didn't know it was fake.

And, man, it's amazing people have the time and can make money faking Focal. Must be a ton of fake Focal in Europe or something cuz it doesn't seem like they'd be profitable in the US doing this. But if the real amp is made in China and the fake amp is made in China - guess what happened?!?!?!


----------



## MGP99 (Oct 13, 2014)

Yeah, thats was my concern to lot of fakes are made in china, they say they designed in California by ZED amp and they was make it in China


----------

